
Rethinking the test pyramid, and other topics: TalkPython#45 - variedthoughts
https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/45/the-python-testing-column-now-a-thing
======
variedthoughts
There's also a book give-away if you comment on the episode show notes. But
please do listen to the discussion first.

